# Where to fish for snakeheads in Eastern Pa.



## lucescoflathead (Feb 15, 2020)

My crew and I want to catch some snakheads in Pennsylvania. I hear there's a lot in Eastern Pa. We're looking for some locations to fish and camp. We have a couple boats and a big tent. Thanks Todd


----------



## overboard (Feb 15, 2020)

Google> where to catch snakeheads in pa. It looks like the Schuylkill or Delaware rivers may be a place for a possibility.
I have heard of some being caught in the Delaware, but I think they are few and far between.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Feb 15, 2020)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 1, 2020)

Used to be in FDR park by the staduims

I do not know if that is still true


----------



## gnappi (May 12, 2020)

Captain Ahab said:


> Used to be in FDR park by the staduims
> 
> I do not know if that is still true



They're nearly impossible to eradicate so I'll bet they are still there. Failing that we could use some help down here taking them


----------



## Jim (May 13, 2020)

Road trip! Let's plan something over the summer. I will tow my boat down.


----------

